# How old are Fantasy gamers



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I have heared that Fantasy gamers are older, as it is a harder game, is this a fact, so the question is what is you age? 
I am 18


----------



## Pyro Stick (Aug 23, 2008)

I started 4 years ago and im 18 now. I found fantasy more appealing than 40k at the time. It took me a hell of a long time to grasp the rules for fantasy though.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

same here , but it is the better game in my book


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm 34 I started when I was 17 when i started playing both systems but prefer fantasy as the general rules set has changed the least since I began and I find it a total ballache when you have to relearn drastic game changes.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

23 so bit older


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

34 here, started Warhammer Fantasy in 91 with the hardback book, so would have been 17. (Had played Blood Bowl and Space hulk previous though in 88, and I started 40K in 90 with Rogue Trader.)


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

38, there was no 40k when I started playing, so obviously I consider myself a fantasy player first - I'd been playing it a couple of years before 40k was released - even though I play it less these days.

:venerable cyclops:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

24 myself, ive been playing fatasy for 12 years always loved it that bit more than 40k and in recent years its just taken over.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

23 here, but Fantasy was the first system i played, started when i was about 13-14, only been playing 40k for 6years or so, i have no clear favourite tho..:grin:


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I started when I was about 11-12 and I'm 15 now.
I'd say that fantasy is definitely veering off into the older age limits but 40k is going the opposite.
8 year olds have started playing it now, which strengthens the fact that gamesworkshop is targetting the "OMFG! UBER ARMY!!" consumer group of around 10 years of age.
Fanatsies a nicer friendlier game that involves less "There is only war" etc. It's slowly becoming wow style though which I don't like....

LH


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

that is what i think luthorharkon, but I just seeing if it is fact.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Was fantasy that got me started when I was 9, but I quickly realised that 40k was _much_ cooler. Then at 12 I tried fantasy again, but from 13-15 I gave up all GW. Now I've started both again, and I'm much preffering fantasy, but I'm finding it a bit trickier to find some bloody players.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I wouldn't say there's a particular age range that represents fantasy, but the fantasy crowd is typically older as a whole than the 40k one.

Luckily we can sit here in our fantasy threads secure in the knowledge that we play the better game.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> we play the better game.


I wouldn't say that when fantasy armies are typically bigger and therefor more expensive money wise. I've noticed that fantasy games are normally longer than their 40k cousins and thus the more patient, older age range take more interest in the game.
As I said before all 10 year olds want are 'UBER!!' everything as quickly as possible, whenever possible and all of the time.
Well, as soon as they get bored of the game anyway... 

LH


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Im 25, its depressing because its my birthday again soon 




Pandawithissues... said:


> I wouldn't say there's a particular age range that represents fantasy, but the fantasy crowd is typically older as a whole than the 40k one.
> 
> Luckily we can sit here in our fantasy threads secure in the knowledge that we play the better game.


lol, so true


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm 18 atm 19 in october. Been playing officially for 4 years. i think fantasy is better than 40k but only because the average age is higher than 40k.


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

16 here and foremost a 40k player as im not that great at understanding the tactics involved in Fantasy but im getting there.....:biggrin: in my local area generaly people aged 15+ start to get into fantasy and start Maturing more as gamers and start leaning away from the UBER armys of "death" though we do have a few younger kids aged 9-12 or so that play fantasy well and dont have as much of the idea of Uber armys in their head.........

hmm saying Uber makes me want to go read the Eisenhorn series again......


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

30. Started with fantasy but sold it all off and got into 40k. Just prefer the fluff to 40k than fantasy. But may get back into it when I stop buying new 40k armies!


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> :venerable cyclops:


:rofl:


I got into fantasy when I was about 16. I'm 30 now. I played fantasy for a few years before I started 40k, and did that for a few years. Then for many reasons I got out of wargaming for a few years. 

Now I'm back, and have a World Eaters army underway, and I've just recently started a Fantasy Orcs and Goblin army. It wasn't until I read that army book that I realized how much I love Fantasy. 40k rocks, but Fantasy will always be my true love.


----------



## Dwarfy2k (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm 23 and been playing 40k since 2nd ed and begin fantasy in 6th Ed


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Now I feel old :S

27 and counting... been playing the hobby since I was 9, an my first love was WHFB...

I was stupid and gave all my stuff away around the age of 20 and have just started collecting stuff up again.

Found an old box of models (the ones from my old display cabinet) in my wardrobe the other day which is all that is left of my old model collection - expect some pics in the painting and modelling forums as soon as I can track down a decent camera


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm 30 now and started when i was 10 so am feeling a bit old.


----------



## Wreska (Aug 16, 2008)

Im 17 i now play 40k but i began with fantasy when i was about 9-10 (my best friends father played it so both of us started too)


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

I grasped the rules in about 2 days. 
That was about 2 years ago now.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Im 27, i started when i was about 11-12 and got into 40k for the gaming side, but all my friends were rules lawyers and cheesy players, so it disheartened me and i sold most of my stuff when i was about 16. Then i started up again with 40k about 3-4 years ago and fantasy battle beginning of this year, i've never played with my fb armies and so dont know the rules all that well. But now i mostly collect to paint models. One day i'll use them to see what i think.


----------



## fool injected (Sep 14, 2008)

It is true. Fantasy gamers do tend to be a little older. I find that Fantasy is more tactical than 40K. The downside in my area is virtually everyone has quit Fantasy and either went back to 40k (like myself) or moved on to Warmachine or Board games.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

I am new to this game how long would it take me to learn the basics of the game?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The basics, I think about a week, but it is werth it


----------



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

13 here, I play both games. I started 40k about a year ago when my friend got me into it. I just recently started playing WHFB, I like 40k better, but that's really only because my 40k army is way bigger than WHFB one. I love both games.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm 18, I've hardly played any Warhammer Fantasy because I much prefer 40k. It's not the matter of simply 'playing' the game, I just think 40k is alot better written with more characterful models. Probably because fantasy gaming (D&D, Warcraft) is shoved down peoples throats so much in the industry. 40k Offers more of an aesthetic appeal. Better game or not, Fantasy just doesn't have that same appeal for me, and, I feel, alot of others. 

So don't go hatin' just because I play a 'younger mans' game : P


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

it is a way better system, as there are hardly any rules that require questioning.

most of the rules are understandible, and you need to plan were your moving and use terrain accordingly.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

19, 20 in November. Got into fantasy first (DE city garrison list in WD with made up rules and bits of paper), but now I'm more 40k. Mostly because I can't stop buying marines. If I can excercise a little more self control (and get a decent brush), I'll get into fantasy again with my tomb kings.


----------



## trickle (Sep 14, 2008)

I play with guys ranging from 17 to 40's and 50's. They're all a good lot. The jerks have more or less been pushed to the wayside. Excommunicado.


----------



## crocodilesoldier (Aug 29, 2008)

Crickey, I'm 34. Started playing 40k when it first came out. I prefer the fluff for 40k but WFB I believe is the better game (well It's the game I play now)


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm 28 and I started with The vile Ratmen 9 years ago. I moved to 40k but recently have been looking to try something a bit more challenging. FB is a much harder game tactically, but so much more rewarding when your army works. I'm thinking when the new Chaos book comes out I'll be investing some time and money into them.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

30 years old. Starting play epic back in 90-91 then moved on to 40k been playing off and on since, just recently started play WFB with a 1,000 pt mortal chaos army. I do find fanatasy a more enjoyable game but that could be because I've always like the old sword and socerer worlds more than the sci fi worlds, generally speaking


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Over 40, but I'm relatively new to WFB. I'm relatively new to 40K as well, but I've played a few more games of that.

I think my son (11) prefers 40K as you can get on and do things. With WFB, you need to plan a turn or two ahead.


----------



## son_of_a_horus (Jun 23, 2008)

Started played WHFB when 25, now 28, think it is FAR better than 40k


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I started Fantasy with a Lizardmen army when i was about 10...but I got into 40k around the same time.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

18 but start on makin a Fantasy Army (warriors of Chaos)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It just seems more epic, in my eyes.

It's easier, as I learnt the rules, but because I could hardly play against anyone else as virtually noone else than the staff collected it, and they got boring after thrashing them first, then they realised they'd have to start trying, they made some massively powerful lists (e.g 20 chosen of tzeentch, 5 chosen knights, a chariot with Aspiring Champion and an Exalted Champion of Disc of Tzeentch was my bane) in 1000 point games. So I went to 40K, and found something I enjoyed.

Fantasy has been a favourite of mine though.

learnt when I was 14, Am 17 now.


----------



## dogowar (Feb 27, 2008)

I began playing when I was 22. I am 37 now. I play with 5 other guys ranging in age from 35 to 42.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I am 15 now (soon 16) and i began to play WHFB when the battle for skull pass box came out. And i have been playing WH 40k for like 2-3 months or so, dont realy understeand the rules fully yet.


----------



## Netganks (Oct 16, 2008)

i'm 18 and i played fastasy for 5 years. ive been playing 40k for about 1 year now


----------



## Reldn (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm 22. First TT army I started was Skaven...Which I swiftly burnt out on after all the clanrats..I then moved onto a 40k army: The Thousand Sons. 

*laughs* and now, I'm considering rethinking my Skaven army and doing a Pestilens list with the monks in place of the Clannies...Doesn't help that I'm not financially able to work on either armies at the moment so all I can do is make lists!


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

27 here myself. Generally I have to agree with the older Fantasy players vice the younger 40k players. Fan of both myself, I really slowed down my
40k playing right about when it transitioned from 4th to 5th edition. Powergaming really left a bad taste in my mouth with 40k - how many monoliths or assault cannons can I squeeze into my list. As well, alot of the gaming aspects have changed it to where objectives win the day or escalation (now Dawn of War rules) - completely throw off the "fun" aspect of it. How much fun is it when I've tactically won the game, but you turboboost one squad up out of cover on the last turn and seize the objective - or the fact that half my army can't even come on the table until half-way through the game. Throw in the new cover save rule (so open to abuse) - I'll keep on rocking with fantasy.
Plus I've also noticed that the older fantasy players take more time and effort into a well-painted army - alot of the 40k younger players throw that basecoat on there and start rolling dice.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

personally I started WHFB when I was 11 & thought 40K sucked intil I was 13,& am now am going back to WHFB


----------



## RallytoCleburne (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow...feeling like an old man here at 43. I started out with the first wave of D&D'rs in '78...so am partial to the fantasy side of the house. I began my GW experience first with LOTR, then WH40 and am now beginning WH fantasy. I just enjoy it all.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Any other new players to the fantasy section.


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

I am not new, but haven't posted yet. I am 24, 25 this year. 

Kuffy


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What the fuck? Why the hell have I grown 3 years in 3 months?


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Heh. Just wondering that myself (about you, that is - I actually am 20). Check the DoB listed on your Control Panel - something's clearly fishy.

For the record, I got into 40k when I was around eleven, and Fantasy a year or two after that. Went on a four to five year hiatus, came back, and here we are.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No, just wondering as to why I've written 17. Must be a typo - was my 5th year playing Fantasy properly last August, or 3rd year, if include the 40K/6th Form partial hiatus.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Ah. Well, that riddle's solved then. Congratulations on your escape from the teenage years! :laugh:


----------



## Jabby (Jul 17, 2008)

i went down to the comic book store looking for a few new issues and to peruse their d&d section for something new. So that day they were demoing a new game they had called 'blood bowl.' Needless to say I played the crap out of it. But soon i wanted new minis and loved the fluff for fantasy, and it fit right into blood bowl. So i played that for about 3 years and picked up some 40k. But my true love will still be Warhammer Fantasy. 

That was 11 years ago. I am 27 now.


----------



## aM | Gunslinger (Sep 18, 2008)

im 17 and ive just started playing fantasy but been playing 40k for a few years before... but i prefer fantasy... i like all the fluff and things much more in fantasy and its NOT all just kill everything because we can, war is all there is, like 40k...


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

I was 12-13 when i got 3ed 40k, local GW (that's the gaint weasels one by the way) made a mistake and put me on WFB starter list, and i got hooked on dwarfs & space orks at the same time. i am nearly 18 now and enjoy both systems, but play fantasy more since i had to update my ork army when the codex was redone.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

I was 13 when i started playing fantasy so I've been playing it for about a year and a third. I had played LOTR for a few years before that and 40K for 2 years or so too. Fantasy is certainly my favourite of all the systems.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

19 when I started last year with the WE but most of my mates play 40k so I have to travel an hour to play a game of fantasy and that's at a GW store so you really only get one game and when your still learning the game it's hard, wheeling already blows my mindand not being able to shoot through your own ranks etc... hard but a very tactical game and I love it for that.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I started back when I was about ten with my vampire counts


----------



## Duty (Feb 20, 2009)

Started with Empire when i was 12 but gave up due to a lack of people to play against and am now starting back up at 16 with Wood Elves :grin:


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

27 Started playing space hulk/ Heroquest First then 40k the Warhammer (got bouth rule systems at the time but was much earser to build a marien army up cost wise) then Necromunda then Gorkamorka the mordihime then Inquistor.
It is defently a system built on tactics and movment tough i go trough phazes wher i only play warhammer for 3 months then only play 40k (always willing to play necromunda tough).


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

I started playing 40k when I was 15 and didn't get into Fantasy until just this past November (I'm 23 now just for reference). So I'm relatively new in comparison with the whole Fantasy side of the coin, but since I've started playing Fantasy I've practically forgotten about 40k. XD


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

21 here. I started playing 40k when I was 11. I played W40k mainly but as I learnt the rules I began to look to WFB. By 12 I had a nice Chaos army with beastmen,daemons and mortals the good old days. I soon converted my small gamer group to both systems.
We had 6 players most played space marines in 40k I think me and another guy where the only people who didnt but then I did play Chaos space marine so was basically Sm he played nids.
But in WFb we had a whole range of armies which I think is true to WFB.

I then stopped GW at 13 and did not start again till I was 20. Alot changed in those 7 years. 
I got back into 40k first as I knew some people who still played but in the last 2 months I have moved back into WFB with a small empire army.
But I have still found it to be true that in WFB players there is more vary to the armies.
I think since coming back to 40k I have only fought SM(around 15 times),Nids (once),Necrons(once) and Chaos(once). But in WFB I think I have fought every army but OK,BOC and tk.


----------



## GuntharWest (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm 40, been playing since the days when all the army lists were in 1 hardback book, and there were multiple flight levels, and the Tetsudo shield defense maneuver (early 90's) But I also collected the 40K Space marine plastics & Space Hulk game because they looked cool. Fantasy is much more like chess where your initial placement & moves will dictate the battle, unlike 40K where you have a lot of room for re-deployment to cover the OOPS move.

Gunthar


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Started at 13 with fantasy, quit, picked it back up at 18, quit, and picked it back up at 23. Fantasy is much better now that I'm older, it takes way more strategy imo.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

25 been playing since I was 12


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Y'all make me feel old and decrepit. 45, Been playing 40k Since Rogue Trader, oh, 1986? Fantasy since 5th Ed. I don't list the armies I have, just the ones I don't. Dwarves. High Elves. Empire. Orks. Chaos Dwarves.


----------



## brian36251 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm 22. Because of my dad, I got into gaming through historical games (Fire and Fury or DBA anyone...?) when I was maybe 7.

GW games are a relatively new addition for me. I think that Fantasy is much closer to my roots; and while I enjoy 40K, I think fanasy has more 'staying power'.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

38 here and started warhammer fantasy role playing but got my real mini start with Nids and 40K.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

16 here and have only being in the hobby for one year but in that time I start 40k then moved on to fantasy and now that all there is


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

I turn 30 this year, I've played with 35 and 40 as well as a bunch of "kids" between 20-25.

My only take on the age grouping is that with a crack adict game like this you should be able to fund your own addiction. I would strongly recommend parents against buying any GW game for their kids. They don't truly apreciate the nuances of the game if they don't have to worry about the monetary expense of the "harder" models. Eh, that's my soap box...


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

34 on Friday... Which seems about average for fantasy!
Still collecting and painting all kinds of warhammer armies, even after a massive gap in gaming.
I am finally venturing into 40k now at this venerable age because I couldn't afford all the metal figures required in those Rogue Trader days... We mostly played WHFB, D&D, Spacehulk and Bloodbowl. A new Spacehulk game would be awesome!


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm just about to start. As in I've got no models yet. So if I count I'm 13. You decide if I do.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

16 here and have been playing for 4-5 years....

my stunties take most my time but scored a great deal of an entire spacewolves battle force + extra bike for 10 nz dollars off a mate who gave it up

thats what 6-7 us$?

fantasy is still what I play though

oh and I grabbed a few lotr models but dont like them cause of their smaller fiddly detail


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

30 over here, started with fantasy, was about 13 or 14.. soon followed 40 k.
enjoy both the same


----------

